# IPhone 5 coming out on October 4th



## Djent (Sep 21, 2011)

Apple's iPhone 5: Report says it will be unveiled Oct. 4 - latimes.com


----------



## spattergrind (Sep 21, 2011)

It better be next month at the most, ive been waiting for 2 yrs to get a smartphone and I passed on the iPhone 4, cuz the 5 was coming out "shortly" after. Stoked though!


----------



## synrgy (Sep 21, 2011)

As fed up as I'm growing with my Droid, I may well consider this despite my hatred for Apple products continually burning with the intensity of a thousand Suns.


----------



## Skirvin (Sep 23, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I'm growing with my Droid



I went android rather than apple. 24 month contract and a payment for the handset?!


----------



## Xaios (Sep 23, 2011)

I have no problem with Apple's products, it's just their pricing scheme and corporate policies that I dislike. It doesn't help that a lot of people have a highly hypocritical view of Apple compared to other tech companies. For example, if Microsoft tried to make a platform a closed as Apple, they would be crucified. Apples does it though, and it gets nothing but praise.



What interests me most is tech specs, which the article isn't exactly forthcoming with.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 23, 2011)

*Prepares for extremely modest specs with a not so modest price.*


----------



## goth_fiend (Sep 23, 2011)

the only thing I have heard is that its going to be powered by the a5 processor that the ipad 2 uses


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 23, 2011)

There's a chance I'll get this. I'm not a big iPhone fan, but I'm also getting sick of Android. 

I'll wait and see. If I can get it at a decent price (~$200 with a 2 year contract, since I'm switching to AT&T soon anyways), I might.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm waiting for the iPhone 5 and then I'm switching from my cheap-o texting only phone (work gives me a Blackberry but they won't let me text on it) since I currently carry the Blackberry, the personal cell phone, an iPod Classic 160GB for music, and my iPod Touch for games. If I can get the iPhone and replace 2 devices with one, I can cut down on the amount of shit I have to charge and carry in my pockets


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hope this is not a hoax,my 3G is way too fucked up now,need this soon if its real...
Won't rush out and buy iPhone 4 then 5 comes out,I'd be one pissed off SOB!!


----------



## Joose (Sep 25, 2011)

I've had this 3Gs since the day it came out, still great. A little slower and problematic, which is expected with its age, but still great.

I will have the 5 the day it's released though. I skipped the 4, because I (like everyone else) thought the 5 was going to be out AWHILE ago.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2011)

Not sure if I believe this but I can't wait to upgrade when my contract is up, the 3GS is fine but I'm greedy.


----------



## Joose (Sep 25, 2011)

^Lol, me too man. My contract was up early this year, but the 5 will be worth the wait; even if it's only slightly better than the 4, 'cause the 4 is fantastic as is.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 25, 2011)

I love my Blackberry!! 

Was an iPhone user from 2G till 3GS though, but nothing beats my blackberry!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Sep 25, 2011)

JPMike said:


> I love my Blackberry!!
> 
> Was an iPhone user from 2G till 3GS though, but nothing beats my blackberry!



Same here, dude. It might not have a shit ton of games and stuff like that, but I don't want any of that shit. My Blackberry gets insane battery life and does everything I need it to, perfectly. I had a bunch of HTCs before I moved over to Blackberry and I haven't looked back.

To be on topic, though. I have heard the Iphone 5 is coming to Sprint. My lady really, really wants it.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 25, 2011)

OrsusMetal said:


> Same here, dude. It might not have a shit ton of games and stuff like that, but I don't want any of that shit. My Blackberry gets insane battery life and does everything I need it to, perfectly. I had a bunch of HTCs before I moved over to Blackberry and I haven't looked back.



Totally agree, I don't even play games on my BB, only the word mole cause it's cool. 

Apart from that, I can type way faster on my BB, plus on blind mode.I got the Bold 9700, but I want the new Bold 9930/9900. Which one you got??

And being in topic, I am so curious to see the design of the iPhone 5.


----------



## Joose (Sep 25, 2011)

I fully understand the "only need it to text and talk" thing. I felt the same way till I got my current job about 3 years ago. I use the ever loving shit out of my iPhone lol. GPS, pdf's, internet (no computer at the moment, iPad 2 soon), everything really.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's been announced. It's the '4S' and comes out the 14th. So not an entirely new redesigned phone design, but some big internal improvements. I'm super excited for the dual core processor, 1080p video, and 8 megapixel camera. Can't wait to get one since I've had to put up with my 3G (purchased June '09) that has no working home button, cracked screen, shitty battery life, it won't tell me if it's charging or not, and most recently shutting off after less than an hour, even if I just charged it.


----------



## Raaaaal13 (Oct 4, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> It's been announced. It's the '4S' and comes out the 14th. So not an entirely new redesigned phone design, but some big internal improvements. I'm super excited for the dual core processor, 1080p video, and 8 megapixel camera. Can't wait to get one since I've had to put up with my 3G (purchased June '09) that has no working home button, cracked screen, shitty battery life, it won't tell me if it's charging or not, and most recently shutting off after less than an hour, even if I just charged it.



I'm super excited for the 4S. The Siri voice control stuff is just insane. Also I don't think the 64GB one will be selling very well haha.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 4, 2011)

Switching to Sprint, pre-ordering white iPhone 4S 64g.
I'm very happy.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 4, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> It's been announced. It's the '4S' and comes out the 14th. So not an entirely new redesigned phone design, but some big internal improvements. I'm super excited for the dual core processor, 1080p video, and 8 megapixel camera. Can't wait to get one since I've had to put up with my 3G (purchased June '09) that has no working home button, cracked screen, shitty battery life, it won't tell me if it's charging or not, and most recently shutting off after less than an hour, even if I just charged it.



See you know what sucks? I have the 4 and I really love it, but I think the improvements on the 4S are pretty kickass and my contract expires in January, but I'm not sure they are awesome enough to make me want to use my upgrade on this one.  Plus I bought my 3GS right past the limit before they introduced the 4 and then I couldn't do a direct swap-out.  I'm going to hold out and hope that the iPhone 5 gets released early (or on-time since this one was 14 months which is a few months late compared to their history with phone releases) and considering the new iPads came early too maybe I won't have to wait long. I'd rather move my 4 while I can still get SOME money back for it!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 4, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> See you know what sucks? I have the 4 and I really love it, but I think the improvements on the 4S are pretty kickass and my contract expires in January, but I'm not sure they are awesome enough to make me want to use my upgrade on this one.  Plus I bought my 3GS right past the limit before they introduced the 4 and then I couldn't do a direct swap-out.  I'm going to hold out and hope that the iPhone 5 gets released early (or on-time since this one was 14 months which is a few months late compared to their history with phone releases) and considering the new iPads came early too maybe I won't have to wait long. I'd rather move my 4 while I can still get SOME money back for it!


 My sentiments exactly - I am eligible for an upgrade in February so it's this awkward middle-ground where I have to decide between springing for a 4S or holding out for a 5. Though, to be honest, I love my 4 as well so it's not like I would be suffering or anything....

EDIT: Ok, saying I "have" to choose between them is a total First-World-Problem way at looking at it, but that's what is going to happen! Haha.


----------



## jordanky (Oct 4, 2011)

I absolutely hate my Sprint service and customer service as well, so I'm still on the fence about renewing my contract for another two years just to get an iPhone. I'd normally be getting out of my Sprint contract this coming November, but a salesman 100% lied to my face and told me last November about a phone upgrade without renewing my contract so I did it, and of course the dude told me a bold faced lie. Oh well. I really love my HTC Evo 4G, but I have always liked Apple products.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 4, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> See you know what sucks? I have the 4 and I really love it, but I think the improvements on the 4S are pretty kickass and my contract expires in January, but I'm not sure they are awesome enough to make me want to use my upgrade on this one.  Plus I bought my 3GS right past the limit before they introduced the 4 and then I couldn't do a direct swap-out.  I'm going to hold out and hope that the iPhone 5 gets released early (or on-time since this one was 14 months which is a few months late compared to their history with phone releases) and considering the new iPads came early too maybe I won't have to wait long. I'd rather move my 4 while I can still get SOME money back for it!



It'll be a long wait. Apple have strong brand loyalty and know most of the people who buy iPhones do so on 2 year or 18 month contract (as you saw in the presentation with the prices). Therefore the majority of current iPhone owners on 3GSs will now be in a position to upgrade to the 4S which is a huge jump, and it's only the really keen/rich 4 owners or ones on shorter contracts that will be getting it as the 4S is a decent but not massive step forward hardware wise, and the only real exclusive feature is Siri.

Keeping a tick-tock product cycle (tick 3G, tock 3GS, tick 4, tock 4S) it means things like cases, docks and accessories don't need to be redesigned either and more importantly the software won't get too fragmented while they're still supporting it on the 4 and 3GS.

I'm buying a Sim free one since after my 3GS contract expired I went on a Simplicity plan where I pay hardly anything, so it'll be cheaper in the long run and I can just sell the 4S and buy the 5 when that comes out next year when all the 4 owners 2 year contracts are about to expire. Roll on Friday, although I'm not sure if sim free ones will be available on Apple.com on the 7th or if I'll have to wait a week to get one on release day.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Oct 4, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> My sentiments exactly - I am eligible for an upgrade in February so it's this awkward middle-ground where I have to decide between springing for a 4S or holding out for a 5. Though, to be honest, I love my 4 as well so it's not like I would be suffering or anything....
> 
> EDIT: Ok, saying I "have" to choose between them is a total First-World-Problem way at looking at it, but that's what is going to happen! Haha.


Well I've been able to upgrade since June, and was holding out for this new one, because I didn't want to go for the 4, when I knew the 4S was coming this month.


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 4, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> There's a chance I'll get this. I'm not a big iPhone fan, but I'm also getting sick of Android.
> 
> I'll wait and see. If I can get it at a decent price (~$200 with a 2 year contract, since I'm switching to AT&T soon anyways), I might.



same. 

Except VZW > ATT


----------



## Chickenhawk (Oct 4, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> There's a chance I'll get this. I'm not a big iPhone fan, but I'm also getting sick of Android.
> 
> I'll wait and see. If I can get it at a decent price (~$200 with a 2 year contract, since I'm switching to AT&T soon anyways), I might.



Well, I'm not going to get a glorified iPhone 4.

Specs are mediocre. I'm not spending $200 on a 16g iPhone 4 

Guess we'll see what happens with the 5. As long as I don't get another Android by then. 

**goes off to see what Android phones AT&T offers.*


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 5, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> Well, I'm not going to get a glorified iPhone 4.
> 
> Specs are mediocre. I'm not spending $200 on a 16g iPhone 4
> 
> ...



 I was checking out the Android phones at ATT.com tonight! I'm bummed about the 4S. I am excited about Siri, though, so that could tip me over the edge (assuming it's not usable on my regular 4).


----------



## spattergrind (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm pretty stoked about it, just because I'm going to get it cuz its going to be my first smartphone. I've been waiting for the "5" and it never came, but its at least a little bit better than the 4. I hate when people want a 4" screen. Sure its nice to see everything, but I don't want a damn brick-address book- sized phone in my pocket.

I want to preorder to make sure I get it, but can you with a carrier? I'm with Verizon.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 5, 2011)

Steve Jobs y u no stop this?

Dicking people out of money for the same product - not good. Mind you, if you're one of those people who just HAS to have the latest thing I can't feel too sorry for you.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not wanting a gimongous phone to get a huge screen. What I was pumped about the 5 about was the edge to edge display. THAT would have been cool. And a slimmer design would have been neat. My plan was to get the 5 and give my wife the 4 to replace her 3. But now I might just hold out. If I get the 4S now and the 5 comes out in June I will be livid!


----------



## spattergrind (Oct 5, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> If I get the 4S now and the 5 comes out in June I will be livid!



Oh ya me too. There would be nothing I can do cuz I'm not paying full price + $175 cancellation fee for one either.


----------



## philkilla (Oct 5, 2011)

Why wouldn't Apple do that? lol


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 5, 2011)

Pauly said:


> It'll be a long wait. Apple have strong brand loyalty and know most of the people who buy iPhones do so on 2 year or 18 month contract (as you saw in the presentation with the prices). Therefore the majority of current iPhone owners on 3GSs will now be in a position to upgrade to the 4S which is a huge jump, and it's only the really keen/rich 4 owners or ones on shorter contracts that will be getting it as the 4S is a decent but not massive step forward hardware wise, and the only real exclusive feature is Siri.
> 
> Keeping a tick-tock product cycle (tick 3G, tock 3GS, tick 4, tock 4S) it means things like cases, docks and accessories don't need to be redesigned either and more importantly the software won't get too fragmented while they're still supporting it on the 4 and 3GS.
> 
> I'm buying a Sim free one since after my 3GS contract expired I went on a Simplicity plan where I pay hardly anything, so it'll be cheaper in the long run and I can just sell the 4S and buy the 5 when that comes out next year when all the 4 owners 2 year contracts are about to expire. Roll on Friday, although I'm not sure if sim free ones will be available on Apple.com on the 7th or if I'll have to wait a week to get one on release day.



Following their previous release history there was a "new" iteration announced every year.

iPhone - 4 and 8 GB: June 29, 2007
16 GB: February 5, 2008 

iPhone 3G - July 11, 2008

iPhone 3GS - 16 and 32 GB: June 19, 2009, Black 8 GB: June 24, 2010 

iPhone 4 - GSM (Black): June 24, 2010, CDMA (Black): February 10, 2011, White: April 28, 2011, 8 GB: October 4, 2011 (Available from Oct 14, 2011) 

iPhone 4S - October 14, 2011


Basically: 

Original to 3G = June '07 - July '08

3G to 3GS = July '08 - June '09, 3G to 3GS = July '08 - June '09

3GS to 4 = June '09 - June '10

4 to 4S = June '10 October '11

Claiming "it'll be a long wait" by anyone other than an Apple employee who knows the scheduling is rather silly.  They ARE typically releasing a new iteration of the phone every 12 months, I'm not really sure your 18 month - 2 year argument holds any water at all because if you think about it if someone is on a 2 year contract and his buddy is also on a 2 year contract but signed up a year after the first guy, they would be getting new phones on ALTERNATING years.  New phone every year = new potential user ready for contract upgrade. If you think about it, it makes sense both logically and in the business sense to release a new model every year so they catch the most new contracts they possibly can. This year was an odd exception with the delayed release of the 4S, who knows what caused it, could have been Steve Jobs being ill, delays with production of the new internal hardware, design etc., and although I'm not sure they'll hit the standard June/July date to return to normal scheduling for iPhones, I wouldn't be surprised either if they did.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 5, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> *Prepares for extremely modest specs with a not so modest price.*



iPhone 4S vs. the smartphone elite: Galaxy S II, Bionic and Titan -- Engadget

Looks like I was right. 

Better yet, all those phones compared to the 4S are roughly 25% cheaper.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 5, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Better yet, all those phones compared to the 4S are roughly 25% cheaper.



Yeah, but they don't have this:








 

The only thing I could see where the 4S is superior is in video playback. Also having played with a friend's Droid Bionic I was less than impressed with it so saying that it is "comparable" would be a stretch IMO.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## spattergrind (Oct 5, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> The only thing I could see where the 4S is superior is in video playback. Also having played with a friend's Droid Bionic I was less than impressed with it so saying that it is "comparable" would be a stretch IMO.



I hope I'm on the same page as you:

I agree with the fact that android doesn't feel as solid as the iPhone or the interface. Android just feels cheap and, dare I say, the PC of the smartphone world. *IMO*


----------



## spattergrind (Oct 6, 2011)

no $30 unlimited plan for verizon? what the hell? I really dont want to switch carriers.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 6, 2011)

spattergrind said:


> no $30 unlimited plan for verizon? what the hell? I really dont want to switch carriers.



Right now I'm still grandfathered in with ATT for unlimited data. I'm waiting for the next iPhone to come out at this point, and if they try to pull anything shady with me I will absolutely not hesitate to bail and go to Verizon as the difference is only $5 over the course of 2 years!  I'm also still REALLY pissed that the last OS update killed my Cydia and added the "AT&T Mobile Hotspot" option which since I get unlimited data I'm not eligible for... I'd have to pay like $25 a month for it! WTF?!  Thanks dicks....


----------



## guitarister7321 (Oct 6, 2011)

I really, really don't see why everyone is bitching about the 4S. It's not like Apple promised a totally redesigned form factor. The 4S is NOT the iPhone 4. Were the 3G and 3GS the same product? No. It may look like an iPhone 4, but the guts have been given quite an upgrade (8MP camera, dual-core processor, and 1080p video). Personally I'm very happy and completely satisfied with the new iPhone, and cannot wait to get mine.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 6, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> I really, really don't see why everyone is bitching about the 4S. It's not like Apple promised a totally redesigned form factor. The 4S is NOT the iPhone 4. Were the 3G and 3GS the same product? No. It may look like an iPhone 4, but the guts have been given quite an upgrade (8MP camera, dual-core processor, and 1080p video). Personally I'm very happy and completely satisfied with the new iPhone, and cannot wait to get mine.



The updates were cool, I think part of the reason people (like myself) had higher hopes for something with substantially different features is the fact that they delayed launching the new phone for several months and figured that time was being used towards putting out something totally new and unique (like the 3GS was to the 4). I would never say the 4S is a bad phone by any means but it would have been a much bigger first keynote for Tim Cook if they had something completely new.  A lot of people were expecting something big and while the news was good it wasn't "revolutionary" or anything, as far as phone technology goes.


----------



## Joose (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't wait to get my 4S!

Been rollin' with this 3GS for way too damn long!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm probably going to get the 4S, but let's face it: Apple is know for what's on the outside as much as the inside. And the mockups showed a screen that spanned the entire width of the phone- which would have sa-WEET. I'm bummed they didn't change the design for that reason. But other stuff, like not having LTE, doesn't bother me because I value the small size, long battery life, etc.


----------



## spattergrind (Oct 7, 2011)

Just pre-ordered mine. 
The apple store took too long being down, so I pre-ordered through Verizon.
stoked.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 11, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Steve Jobs y u no stop this?
> 
> Dicking people out of money for the same product - not good. Mind you, if you're one of those people who just HAS to have the latest thing I can't feel too sorry for you.



I retract this statement. On further review, this phone looks amazing! I might have to get one come December seeing as I lost my 3GS (likely stolen) over the weekend. 

It will be my Christmas present to myself for working so hard this year.


----------



## jack10110 (Oct 13, 2011)

The voice recognition looks amazing.


----------

